# Which shows do Ni, Ne, Se, or Si find funny?



## springlets (Nov 8, 2011)

I thought of this after reading through the 30 Rock thread on here and they said that it had a lot of Ni humor. I still don't totally understand what the difference between Ne and Ni humor would be, especially since I'm an Ne user and I find 30 Rock to be hilarious. 

Anyway, so I wondered what shows do you think are funny to or target their humor towards Ni, Ne, Se, or Si people? And what about the humor makes it particularly funny to that function?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I know me and an this ISTJ I used to spend a great deal of time with didn't find a lot of things funny that I did.

It was weird because we would laugh at a lot of the same one-liners and troll-y humor, like Internet stuff. In many ways he made me laugh constantly and we shared funny things.

But in terms of media entertainment he's more like _Dumb and Dumber _and I'm more like _Fawlty Towers _and literal music videos.

This could have to do with education or interests too....he's very physical/athletic and I'm very literary.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm Ne dominant, and I die on the flooring laughing at Beavis and Butthead. It's idiotic brilliance! x)

My two favorite movies growing up were, "Major Payne" and "Tommy Boy" if that tells ya anything.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Ne and find Red Dwarf, Friends, Scrubs, Buffy etc funny


----------



## elissabowden (Apr 27, 2009)

Se. I find almost everything funny. I also grew up on british humor so that may be part of it. I like weeds, entourage, buffy, how I met your mother, love 30 rock, the big bang theory, scrubs, up all night, modern family. I don't really like the office. It's funny but don't have a problem changing the channel to watch something else.


----------



## Black Hole (Jun 9, 2011)

Ne. My favorite comedy shows are Community and Parks and Recreation, but I also enjoy 30 Rock, Blackadder, the earlier seasons of The Office, Scrubs, The Simpsons, Daria, and Seinfeld, and the occasional other show. Generally I tend to prefer inventive and creative shows, and I only like a really formulaic show if it's very well executed. I'm pretty young though, so I haven't been exposed to much TV therefore my opinion may be somewhat invalid.


----------



## Hekate (Nov 20, 2011)

Ni; and I don't tend to watch shows for humor. I view a lot of crime and psychological dramas, and British shows (i.e. Doc Martin, Wire in the Blood, etc). If I do view comedic shows it'll be parody and spoofs such as "Flight of the Concords."


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Ni - King of the Hill


----------



## mllesentiment (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm Ni and I like British humor, Dave Chapelle, and most of the humor in Mockumentary style TV shows. Basically anything with wit, snark, and stylized delivery. Sometimes, when I'm feeling 5 years old, completely immature things will get a snicker out of me.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

Ni: Arrested Development, The Office (UK), Extras, Parks and Recreation, early Simpsons.


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

Ne heyahh. 30 Rock is one of my favorites, Parks and Rec, Scrubs, The IT Crowd (British). And Daily Show and Colbert. And it's Always Sunny.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

eldagrimm said:


> Ni-British humor, Dave Chapelle, and most of the humor in Mockumentary style TV shows. Basically anything with wit, snark, and stylized delivery. Sometimes, when I'm feeling 5 years old, completely immature things will get a snicker out of me.


Nope, that's purely Ne.

Ne tends to "layer" things and weave concepts together, IMO its much better suited for humour because the key to making something funny is taking what exists in the universe and smashing it together, kind of like how God did with particles (he must be an ENTP!)... See what I did there? That's Ne.

Ni humour is usually best associated with its inferior function, Se, when it comes to describing humour. I'm sure most people have a good understanding of Se.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm Ni. But I like biting social commentary like Chris Rock, Dave Chappelle, Lewis Black or The Daily Show (but Colbert is too tongue-in-cheek for me). Also subversive and obscure non-sequitur humor like that on Family Guy (old school Simpsons) or stuff that turns conventional things upside down.

Really not into Belushi or Jim Carrey-esque physical comedy and I'll pass on George Lopez.


----------



## mllesentiment (Oct 12, 2010)

@Extraverted Delusion Lolz I wasn't actually claiming that it was Ni humor. Just saying that I was Ni and that's what I like. I'll fix that. ^^; Perhaps it explains why I'm attracted to Ne funny people .


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

eldagrimm said:


> @_Extraverted Delusion_ Lolz I wasn't actually claiming that it was Ni humor. Just saying that I was Ni and that's what I like. I'll fix that. ^^; Perhaps it explains why I'm attracted to Ne funny people .


Ah, gotcha. I just INTP-corrected your post -- inadvertently. lol


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

Ne here...

Community, 30 Rock, Portlandia, Curb Your Enthusiasm, Arrested Development, Adventure Time, Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack, An Idiot Abroad, The Big Bang Theory, The Soup, The Daily Show, The Colbert Report, Real Time with Bill Maher, Psych, Mr. Show, Chappelle's Show, The Ricky Gervais Show, The Office, Parks & Recreation, It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia (now THIS is some stupid humor... but I love it)

Additionally there are non-comedy shows that have elements of comedy... Bones, House, Fringe and probably some others.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

Ne.

I consistently find these hilarious: _Community_, _Parks and Recreation_, _30 Rock_, _It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia_, _Arrested Development_, _Childrens Hospital_, _The Daily Show_, _The Colbert Report_...

My top two for laughs right now though are _Parks and Recreation_ and _Community_.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

Extraverted Delusion said:


> Nope, that's purely Ne.
> 
> Ne tends to "layer" things and weave concepts together, IMO its much better suited for humour because the key to making something funny is taking what exists in the universe and smashing it together, kind of like how God did with particles (he must be an ENTP!)... See what I did there? That's Ne.
> 
> Ni humour is usually best associated with its inferior function, Se, when it comes to describing humour. I'm sure most people have a good understanding of Se.


This makes no sense. Ne humor is strictly intuitive, but Ni humor is only inferior Se? Allow me to express scepticism.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

cactus_waltz said:


> This makes no sense. Ne humor is strictly intuitive, but Ni humor is only inferior Se? Allow me to express scepticism.


..not exactly the way I would have expected it to be understood.






Ni humour incorporates complete randomness (as most products of Ni kind of are), and add a bombastic, in your face childishness with a side order of extremity. If I could best describe this to the average person, I'd just _call_ it Se humour, lol.

Although this video is not the only example of Ni humour, I still find Ne humour to be the "origin" of comedy. Ne, in essence, is smashing ideas together perceived externally. This kind of stuff is a little harder to grasp (at least for me).


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

Extraverted Delusion said:


> Although this video is not the only example of Ni humour, I still find Ne humour to be the "origin" of comedy. Ne, in essence, is smashing ideas together perceived externally. This kind of stuff is a little harder to grasp (at least for me).


I have no idea what "origin of comedy" is supposed to mean. I'm thinking that Ne is a very great humor tool, because it can conjure up possibilities and unexpected funny outcomes.

When it comes to Ni, I think it's extremely _anti_-random. But it's anti-random and internalized in a way that takes it to a point where the meaning might not be comprehensible for the recieving end. In comparison, I think real Se humor is all too superficial for most Ni doms.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

Ni, I find Criminal Minds funny


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Ni,( I believe), and while I find many things funny I rarely, if ever, laugh. I dont know what it is, I hardly ever laugh in a genuine manner, mostly I feel like laughing because others are but im loathe to simply conform because others are made uncomfortable by my lack of shared reaction.

Annoyingly people assume because I dont laugh that I dont get the joke, but it's just that I dont get that feeling of genuinely laughing or rather I just dont feel like laughing, it isn't a slur on their humour I do find the jokes funny but the expression of open humour is ridiculously hard for me to achieve in a genuine manner. Ive had to cultivate a fake laugh to just get along with people or else otherwise face ridicule and anger.

The last time I actually laughed and I mean truely laughed until the tears came is while listening to the Ricky Gervais podcasts with Stephen merchant, ricky himself and the brilliant Karl Pilkington.


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

Ni.
Funny shows:
Daily Show and Colbert Report
Ricky Gervais's Extras
Curb Your Enthusiasm
Idiocracy
An Idiot Abroad


----------



## iceblock (Sep 29, 2013)

*​Ni*

Louie

Shameless 

King of the Hill

The Sopranos (any scene with Paulie or Sil)


----------



## Christian Exodia (May 28, 2014)

Si:
-Top Gear (A bunch of British idiots screwing around with cars is beautiful)

I'm into George Carlin sorts of comedy, or a Mel Brooks sort of humour. Very topical, but without any borders, and very hilarious.

Awkward humour is so bad with me it makes me cringe and have to look away & cover my ears. It is literally misophonia for me. I hate a lot of Adam Sandler humour.

Monty Python is pretty good for me, and Rowan Atkinson is pretty good too.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

Se/Ne

What's funny?
the Family Guy, Big Bang Theory, Mom, Colbert Report, 30 Rock, Frasier, Will and Grace...

Stand-up: Ed Byrne, Zoe Lyons, Dylan Moran, Judah Friedlander, Jeff Dunham, Russel Peters... I am sure there are more 

I cannot stand Friends.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Ni

Parks and Rec
The Office
King of the Hill
Bob's Burgers
Tim and Eric


----------

